# 95 gallon build log



## sanderdm (Jun 12, 2013)

just bought myself a tank (120cm x 50cm x 60cm) (l x w x h) or for you americans out there (47.2 inch x 19.7 inch x 23.6inch) (l x w x h) 360liters or approx 95gallon. wich i will start builging this weekend, pictures and update will folow further on.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Sounds like a huge monster.. Keep us up to date on the progress..


----------



## sanderdm (Jun 12, 2013)

it is, i can fit in it myself  and i will start building on it this weekend so the first pics will be on here saturday sunday or monday


----------



## sanderdm (Jun 12, 2013)

Just picked up some wood and some supplies for the paludarium, i only need to buy some pots, cocosoil, slicone, and a subtrate a pump, a filter and my raining system. we will start with the bottom on Friday!


----------



## sanderdm (Jun 12, 2013)

So here finally is an update, i seperated the land from the water part and blacked out some parts of the glass, to hide the bottom. also did some plumbing for my 2 wateralls.


----------



## sanderdm (Jun 12, 2013)

today i did the foaming for the water part and the river/stream.


----------



## sanderdm (Jun 12, 2013)

Finished the bottom today, finished the waterpart and river, i will start on the background on monday! sorry if the pictures are bad, i took them with my crappy phone


----------



## sanderdm (Jun 12, 2013)

I did most o the foaming for the background, untill i ran out of foam 
here are some pics!


----------



## Joe S (Jun 15, 2013)

That looks great so far


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Nice progress..


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Have you tested to see if the centre of the foam has cured? It looks like you are adding a bit too much at once. People have even had the foam break the glass if it is applied too thick and the outside cures completely before the centre has a chance to start.


----------



## sanderdm (Jun 12, 2013)

yes, i waited till the center was dry, i apply the foam in 3 times not all at once


----------



## sanderdm (Jun 12, 2013)

and thanks for the comments, more updates comming soon!


----------



## my_shed (Feb 8, 2013)

Looks good, only problem I can think of is that by the looks of it you're using copper in your waterfall plumbing? If so you should be aware that it is toxic to frogs, i'd replace it pronto. Otherwise looks great.

Dave


----------



## sanderdm (Jun 12, 2013)

any body any idea wih pump or ilter i should use for my 2 waterfalls, the tube is 40cm or 16inch long then it split with a T joint in a tube of 30cm or 12inch long and a tube of 20cm or 8inch long, anybody any idea? 

Thanks!


----------



## sanderdm (Jun 12, 2013)

Update, finished all the foaming and i cocofibered some spots in the tank! sorry the pics aren't all in the right direction, some might be turned or upsidedown, because i have bought a new laptop with windows 8 and i can't figure out how to turn them on here


----------



## sanderdm (Jun 12, 2013)

Update! almost done with coating the foam, carved out the stream, and also bought a piece of quartz, any suggestion where to put it?


----------



## deadsea60 (Sep 15, 2012)

what are you using to coat the foam to put the coco fiber on? thanks


----------



## sanderdm (Jun 12, 2013)

deadsea60 said:


> what are you using to coat the foam to put the coco fiber on? thanks


I don't know if you have it in your country but i'm using black Tec 7 (animal friendly) silicone, i posted a pic of it below


----------



## sanderdm (Jun 12, 2013)

started planting, almost finished, mor pictures follow tomorrow! Let me know what you think!


----------



## sanderdm (Jun 12, 2013)

Almost Done, let me know what you think


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

As long as you plan to cover the ground with some leaf litter or moss it looks fine. Personally I'd add some more plants.


----------



## sanderdm (Jun 12, 2013)

the ground will be fully covered with moss, and i'm going to get another 5 plants or so to put in it, but thanks for the comment


----------



## sanderdm (Jun 12, 2013)

Update! i've put some more plants in it, fully covered with moss, and ordered some spanish moss, a Climbing type plant and some tisslandia's online! let me know what you think so far!


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Do you have any lights for the viv?


----------



## sanderdm (Jun 12, 2013)

no, i still need to get my lights and misting system for my viv, any recommandations?


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Is that regular english ivy? I believe that'll end up taking over your tank if it is. Maybe some others can give you input about plant selection.

With relating to lighting, you should check out these these:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/65603-guide-vivarium-lighting.html
New England Herpetoculture LLC - Vivarium Lighting 101
The NEHERP page has a nice table for lighting with relation to viv size.

Unless you really don't want to do it yourself, I would recommend hand misting =]


----------



## sanderdm (Jun 12, 2013)

hypostatic said:


> Is that regular english ivy? I believe that'll end up taking over your tank if it is. Maybe some others can give you input about plant selection.
> 
> With relating to lighting, you should check out these these:
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/65603-guide-vivarium-lighting.html
> ...


Thanks and no, it's some kind off tropical ivy wich i found in the tropical plant section, in one of the biggest plant stores in my country


----------



## sanderdm (Jun 12, 2013)

Anybody any idea what criters to put inside this display tank? Let me know what you think!


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

You should look at the care sheets which give a brief description of species:
Care Sheets - Dendroboard

You can pick whatever you like really.

I believe some of the favorite frog species are tincs and leucs, because they are big, bold, and often visible. Leucs also have a very interesting call that people enjoy.


----------



## sanderdm (Jun 12, 2013)

Yes i was thinking of picking leucs or some kind of tincs, but as a display tank, it would be cool if i could put something else whit it, any suggestions or is it a no go?


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

I think the vast majority of people on the forum would advise to steer clear from mixing different species. I would also not recommend putting more than one species in a viv, at the very least until you have experience with both species.

That being said, I kno of at least one successful tank that housed leucs and anthonyi.


----------



## sanderdm (Jun 12, 2013)

yes i know about the frogs but i was thinking of other animals that could go with leucs or tincs?


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

I think the general thought applies to other types of animals, as they might carry some sort of pathogen that the frogs might be succeptible to and not have a defense for.

That being said, I think I've seen people say on the boards that they've successfully kept frogs with day geckos. Maybe they were mantella because they come from the same geographical region so the likelihood of novel pathogen introduction is lessened.


----------



## sanderdm (Jun 12, 2013)

hypostatic said:


> I think the general thought applies to other types of animals, as they might carry some sort of pathogen that the frogs might be succeptible to and not have a defense for.
> 
> That being said, I think I've seen people say on the boards that they've successfully kept frogs with day geckos. Maybe they were mantella because they come from the same geographical region so the likelihood of novel pathogen introduction is lessened.


so i could mix species from the same region, in theory right?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

sanderdm said:


> so i could mix species from the same region, in theory right?


Honestly if you have to ask that, it probably isn't a good idea for you to be mixing. I'm not trying get down on you or anything, it is very common for people, including myself to have that desire... but there are very valid reasons why we discourage it in the vast majority of cases...and this is just one of those things in life that if you have to ask, chances are you aren't ready. 
I also advise having kept any species you plan to mix with another on it's own for at least 6mo to a year in most cases...if not longer. You should know/have a feel for that species and what it is like to keep it before you risk it and another animal in the same enclosure. That is just being responsible.


Lizards and frogs don't have as many compatible pathogens as 2 frog species or a frog and a newt might. Cross infection/contamination is less likely to happen the more unrelated two species are in general, and yes being from the same region likely means that the animals have built up some resistances, at least to pathogens from that region, but we tend to mix plants and substrates that come from all over, so I'm not sure how much safer that would make things. So if you pick the right kinda lizard and can create a good environment for it and the frog that is a better mix in some ways. ....but there is just no guarantee, and again... If you have to ask, you need more experience before you proceed. That doesn't mean don't ask...because that is how we learn, but don't proceed till you don't have to ask...if that makes sense


----------



## sanderdm (Jun 12, 2013)

thanks, i was just wondering about it because it's a really big tank used as a display tank, so frogs only then


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

sanderdm said:


> thanks, i was just wondering about it because it's a really big tank used as a display tank, so frogs only then


That's natural...and it is good that you asked (despite what others may say or think, this being a touchy subject for many)...Asking when you don't know/aren't sure, is part of being responsible. So kudos to you


----------



## sanderdm (Jun 12, 2013)

yeah haha, i think i'll go for leucs or tinc's then, but you have different kinds of tincs, is it ok to put these togheter or is it also a no go?


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

That is highly discouraged by hobbyists in the USA, but I don't know about belgium


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

sanderdm said:


> yeah haha, i think i'll go for leucs or tinc's then, but you have different kinds of tincs, is it ok to put these togheter or is it also a no go?


VERY highly frowned upon as it could lead to hybrids.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

sanderdm said:


> yeah haha, i think i'll go for leucs or tinc's then, but you have different kinds of tincs, is it ok to put these togheter or is it also a no go?


Ya mixing dart morphs is very bad, just like hybrids between species...because if those frogs are bred and get out into the hobby none of us can ever again be confident that what we buy is actually what we wanted, will breed true, and basically we just like to respect the integrity of the frog's natural form. So accident or not designer frogs are a big NO NO


----------



## sanderdm (Jun 12, 2013)

ok, thanks for the help, i'll think i'll go for some tinc citronella's or for some leucs, i'll keep you updated if my plant package arrives, and saturday i go to the frog shop in my country to take a look at what's available.


----------



## sanderdm (Jun 12, 2013)

I already have an update for over a week or so but i can't upload any pictures, i sended a mail to one of the administrators a few days ago but i still can't upload any pics, can anyone please help me out?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

sanderdm said:


> I already have an update for over a week or so but i can't upload any pictures, i sended a mail to one of the administrators a few days ago but i still can't upload any pics, can anyone please help me out?


join Flickr.com to host your images, then right click your image, and select "copy the image url" off the picture in your photostream, come back here and start a post and click the little yellow box with the mountain and moon in it, and copy the image url into that...then your pic should show up like this....


----------



## sanderdm (Jun 12, 2013)

Dendro Dave said:


> join Flickr.com to host your images, then right click your image, and select "copy the image url" off the picture in your photostream, come back here and start a post and click the little yellow box with the mountain and moon in it, and copy the image url into that...then your pic should show up like this....


Thanks dave!

so for the updates, i've put some more plants in, made a lightning hood, added lights, everything is growing in well, i also added some more wood. For the critter i bought myseld a pair of tinc brasil, and a couple pleco's for the water part. i'm also planning to put another pair of tinc brasil in the tank. here are the pics.


----------



## sanderdm (Jun 12, 2013)

as you can see dave it wasn't very effective


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

sanderdm said:


> as you can see dave it wasn't very effective


Yea well, you shouldn't pay too much attention to what mr Zardoz says. I think he might have gone "over the edge". Living with foxes, wearing knee high leather boots and not much more, keeping women in boxes...the list goes on

I'm sorry Dave, I just couldn't help myself


----------



## sanderdm (Jun 12, 2013)

Sammie said:


> Yea well, you shouldn't pay too much attention to what mr Zardoz says. I think he might have gone "over the edge". Living with foxes, wearing knee high leather boots and not much more, keeping women in boxes...the list goes on
> 
> I'm sorry Dave, I just couldn't help myself


Haha, but still have lots of respect for this guy and his work!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

sanderdm said:


> as you can see dave it wasn't very effective


Ok when in flickr and your image comes up with the black background all around it. I think they call it lightbox or something...right click the image, and it will give you a list of sizes like 600x480 or something, click the one you want (the small/medium sizes are usually best for forum posting), it will then take you to a page where that one image is displayed on a white screen, right click it and then select copy image url and then past it into the box the mountain/sun icon throws up. And you get this...








I'm not actually sure how you got it to show the little dead icons but then show the pic when I hover my mouse over it  ....Usually when I see those icons I can't see the pic at all.



Sammie said:


> Yea well, you shouldn't pay too much attention to what mr Zardoz says. I think he might have gone "over the edge". Living with foxes, wearing knee high leather boots and not much more, keeping women in boxes...the list goes on
> 
> I'm sorry Dave, I just couldn't help myself


It is ok, you gave me a good excuse to post 2 more Hunter quotes 









When dealing with me, the easiest thing to do is just...










On a side note, the "copy image url" from right clicking on most any image on the internet works for transferring it to to the forum the same way.

P.S. Since I was able to hover over the pics and see them, I did see them... Looks good!


----------



## sanderdm (Jun 12, 2013)

I tried an tried like almost 3 different ways withous succes  if one of you administrators read this pleas fix the problem!! thanks
here is my photo stream with the photo's of the last update http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Here's one for you. Very nice!


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

A few more. I picked my favs


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

It's looking very nice


----------



## sanderdm (Jun 12, 2013)

hypostatic said:


> It's looking very nice


Thanks alot! i'm glad that someone likes it


----------



## sanderdm (Jun 12, 2013)

frogfreak said:


> A few more. I picked my favs


thanks for helping me out with it


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

sanderdm said:


> thanks for helping me out with it


No problem at all. It took me a year to figure out how to post a pic lol


----------



## sanderdm (Jun 12, 2013)

i've put some type of carnivourus waterplant inside it, everything else is blooming sweet, the frogs are doing great! just bought myself a new tank so a new project will be started soon!


----------



## Entoherptology (May 26, 2012)

sanderdm said:


> i've put some type of carnivourus waterplant inside it, everything else is blooming sweet, the frogs are doing great! just bought myself a new tank so a new project will be started soon!


The carnivorous plant you just stuck inside your tank is a _Sarracenia leucophylla_. It is probably not going to last long because of the lack of extremely high light intensity in your vivarium.

I would take it out right away and place it in the sunniest outdoor location possible in a tray full of distilled water. There are a majority of other carnivores that would do much better in your set up that do not require nearly as much light. _Drosera capensis_ is a good place to start because of how available and affordable it is. Also, some aquatic _Utricularia_ would also do well in the water section of your viv. There are plenty of great threads on this forum about carnivores, and you can also check out this great forum for more info.

Thanks for the help on my viv 

Kenny


----------



## sanderdm (Jun 12, 2013)

Entoherptology said:


> The carnivorous plant you just stuck inside your tank is a _Sarracenia leucophylla_. It is probably not going to last long because of the lack of extremely high light intensity in your vivarium.
> 
> I would take it out right away and place it in the sunniest outdoor location possible in a tray full of distilled water. There are a majority of other carnivores that would do much better in your set up that do not require nearly as much light. _Drosera capensis_ is a good place to start because of how available and affordable it is. Also, some aquatic _Utricularia_ would also do well in the water section of your viv. There are plenty of great threads on this forum about carnivores, and you can also check out this great forum for more info.
> 
> ...


thanks for the name and advice but it seems to be grwing amazing in the viv, it really grows great in here so i think i'm going to wait a few more days to see if it's still doing well before i make that decicion but thanks for the advice. 

And no problem, i love that could help.


----------



## sanderdm (Jun 12, 2013)

Update, the tank has been up for 4-5 months now, it has grwon in quit amazing, here are the pics, let me know what you think  the frogs are doing great to, anybody any idee what the 2 round things o the branch are in the second pic?


----------



## sanderdm (Jun 12, 2013)

nobody any idea?


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Looks like mushrooms. How long have they been there?


----------



## sanderdm (Jun 12, 2013)

yeah i know that they are mushrooms, just if anybody know the family or species, they have been up there for a couple week, they are really solid tho almost rock like, not spungy as you would expect from a mushroom


----------

